

The ultimate response for a negative comment on HN - lepunk
http://lepunk.co.uk/the-ultimate-response-for-negative-comments-from-hn/

======
Zenst
There is no template towards negative feedback, the fact it is feedback is in
itself useful. It is when they offer no feedback and just complain with no
content or salient points.

But using the reductio ad absurdum defence, whilst can be fun is not
productive and akin to cutting of the corners of a square block so it will fit
thru the round hole. With that there will always be a difference of opinion in
many areas of life, but pursuing a path of time utilisation with somebody who
is not going to add anything to the matter at hand is never a good use of
time. More so when you learn more from just walking away, their loss.

------
al2o3cr
Wow. This post actually manages to make "NO U" seem like reasoned debate.

